# Solution for brown algae!!!



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

HI, last year I've decided to remove my anti-phosphate ceramics and short after I had brown algae blooming more than 8 months, until I decided to put back the anti-phosphate ceramics in my filter and after two weeks brown algae was no more BUT I've noticed green spot algae for the first time in my tank so what should I do?Increase my phosphate dosing(I dose 1.15ppm in EI system)?, remove ceramic? Something else?


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

How much lighting and for how long?
Green spot definitely occurs from the lack of phosphate, but since your brown algae comes back with phosphates maybe try CO2. Did you say your dosing phosphates at the same time you have anti-phosphate ceramics?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I have neon light 865, 4 tubes on 100l tank and pretty close to the surface (40cm hight of the tank) light period is 9h, pressurized CO2, three bubbles a second and EI method of dosing.When I stared this way of dosing I've removed anti-phosphate ceramics since I add phosphates but like I said brown algae happened so...I know its futile to add phosphates like this but I thought if I add more, say double of the necessary quantity, bacteria could miss something(he, he).What should I do?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

anyone any idea?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I know its a tough one but I'd really appreciate some input maybe another idea how to keep brown algae at bay?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Can we see a picture of the problem algae and of the entire tank?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I use to have a lots of brown algae but since I'm using the ceramics-I don't BUT I have now these green spot algae which are indicator of low or none existing phosphates.What I would like to know is:HOW TO ADD PHOSPHATES despite the ceramics since they are the only thing that are keeping away my arch nemesis-the brown algae.And there's no real need of photo since there are couple of green spots that I usually swap every day.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Are these brown algae a type of filamentous algae, or are they a brown covering over everything (possibly diatoms)?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi I just found these pics, the algae were every were and this is after I actually cleaned my tank!
I'm not sure are they diatoms or something else but I've tried a lots of things to get rid of them but the only thing that helped was to reinsert the anti phosphate ceramics.If its worth mentioning, same time I've started dosing CSM+B dry.My solution had some floating things that strangely resembled those brown algae.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Any input please?


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are not diatoms. That looks like a filamentous algae. What type exactly, I don't know. 

Basic filter maintenance goes a long way to helping keep algae at bay. Do you have a lot of built up organic nutrients? When was the last time you cleaned your filter? Canister filters can really accumulate a lot of solids if not cleaned on a regular basis.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally, someone answered.I have Fluval 204 and I clean it every 1-2 months and my tank is 100l.I don't have very good flow of water (I think) and I have lots of Pogostemon helferi which tends to keep a lots of "garbage" so it has a lots of staghorn and even a bit of blue algae on their leaves which I know its a result of decaying organic ''things'' and build up of ammonia.Is there a way to stop those algae so I can start adding phosphates again?Or should I risk a month or two and remove anti phosphate ceramics, clean my canister more frequently and hope for the best?


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have a phosphate test kit? API makes one... or you know for sure the water source is high in phosphates? spot treating with excel can help rid your tank of this kind of algae but if you have vals that would not work. Vals normally do not react well to over treatment with excel


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

john.shephard26 said:


> Finally, someone answered.I have Fluval 204 and I clean it every 1-2 months and my tank is 100l.I don't have very good flow of water (I think) and I have lots of Pogostemon helferi which tends to keep a lots of "garbage" so it has a lots of staghorn and even a bit of blue algae on their leaves which I know its a result of decaying organic ''things'' and build up of ammonia.Is there a way to stop those algae so I can start adding phosphates again?Or should I risk a month or two and remove anti phosphate ceramics, clean my canister more frequently and hope for the best?


i clean my fluvals like twice a year...
a little green spot wont hurt, i would prefer that to the filaments you have otherwise.....


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> i clean my fluvals like twice a year...
> a little green spot wont hurt, i would prefer that to the filaments you have otherwise.....


 SERIOUSLY?!!! But I have fluval 204 and 100l tank, I kept it like 2 months uncleaned but it slowed down I had to clean it.Which model do you have?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

john.shephard26 said:


> SERIOUSLY?!!! But I have fluval 204 and 100l tank, I kept it like 2 months uncleaned but it slowed down I had to clean it.Which model do you have?


405 on a 75 gallon (~300 litter?) and 305 on 36 gallon (160~litter ) 
i don't use carbon either, just the ceramic rings and just a few days ago i added sphagnum moss to the other chambers to lower ph. i just clean the imput part once in a while, i have sponges there to avoid sucking baby fish...i get green spot but dont' mind it, is not that bad :yield:


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Amassing, but those are bigger models and the tanks are quite big so more difficult to pollute, I got a lots of dead leafs and other organic waste that keeps building up especially on the ground were poggostemon hellferi grabs everything and it has a bit of staghorn and blue algae.How long can the biosponge part last I've never changed it, someone(pet store owner) told me that I should occasionally change it, should I do that?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i never changed the sponge..i rinse it some when i clean the canisters...do you syhpon the tank at all?? maybe more maintenance is what you need...?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooo trust me I do, I siphon I collect leaves with a net, all that every day, still...
Are you sure about the bio sponge, it looks quite old...aren't they expendable?


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Look up staghorn algae- under high light situations, it looks similar to the algae in your photos. I had this briefly this summer- looked awful- and it occurred after a major tank overhaul. According to this site, it's caused by lack of macros. Best of luck!


----------

